# Flights from London



## Chevy105

I will be using say 8 flights a year return. I see its either BA or Etihad . I am looking for the option that would give me the best benefits from using that companies flights be it lounge entry or the chance or discounted flights at a later date.

Does anyone know the best option on this route?

Thanks


----------

